# On my trail cam



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

On my trail cam at our farm in Roane Co. Haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is going to be a pleasure when you finally do meet him.
Dang nice buck!!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I would like to MEAT him myself. Good hunting and shoot straight.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW Great deer.....


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very Nice. Would love to run into one of those myself.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

runincode said:


> View attachment 6780
> 
> 
> 
> On my trail cam at our farm in Roane Co. Haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet!


WOW ! I sure wish we had deer that size down here in Horry Co. , SC. Good luck, hope you get to put him in your freezer. All the bucks on my trail camera have been coming between midnight and 5 am. and during weekdays only. I can only hunt saturday and sunday but, I'm off work monday Dec26 hopefully a buck decides to show then. I believe its safe to say those bucks have patterned me and probably are watching me climb in my stand at 4:30-5 am.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't do like me and blow your shot. I been hunting a stand overlooking a large clearing about 200 yards long in 600 acres of small pines. I shot a buck earlier in the year but have passed on several smaller ones. Was hunting yesterday morning and just before I got down I noticed something at the far end of the clearing. Buck. Not the largest in the woods but it was big enough to spark my interest. I turned around and got him in the scope and came down to just below center mass in his chest. Eased back in the trigger. He mule kicked and ran down the lane. I waited a few minutes and headed back to the 4-wheeler and dropped my bibs and parka. Headed back to look for him. 

I got down to where I shot it and there was a 3 foot circle of white hair and several chunks of bone. I knew it was bad. I picked up the blood trail. He headed down in the beaver swamp. I decided to give him a while. My son had a basketball game so I headed to it. After the game me and my oldest went back. Picked up on the trail. It was not a good blood trail. I lost it just before he crossed the shallow end of the beaver swamp. 

I shot my rifle today to see if I had knocked the scope off some. It was shooting 1 inch low at 100 yards. The deer was 150+ yards away. I should have held at center mass in the chest or just above. My fault. Hopefully the deer will heal. If not the coyotes and buzzards will have a few good meals. I hate screwing up. I should have took my time and thought about it for a few seconds before just shooting. 

My father is near the end of his battle with lung cancer and COPD. I will be at his side until he passes. Yesterday was probably my last hunt of the year. And I will have to remember my screw up until next year.

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I will try to cheer you up Darin with a bigger screw up! I did'nt start hunting this year until thanksgiving day due to wife's surgery and recovery period. Anyways FINALLY got out went to my favorite spot and went up ole faithful and waited. Right after daylight I saw something on the small side and light colored making it's way toward me through the woods. As it got closer I saw it was a beautiful light buff colored coyote! He was going to go by me at about fifty yards or so so I figured I would try to call him with the ole mooch mooch call with your mouth like a mouse or whatever. I was shocked when he stopped dead in his tracks and started coming my way! He would stop when I stopped calling but as soon as I started back he continued coming in! He stopped in front of me put his front legs up on a moss covered rock to get a better look see at what was making the sound. Man was it pretty him standing up on that rock with the sun hitting him! All I could think of was how good he was going to look mounted JUST like that in my house! As moved around to my off hand to make the shot he looked up I guess saw movement and started to vamoose he stopped briefly and I shot and he took off! I sat there and wondered if I had hit or not and all those crazy thoughts you think after you shoot and the critter does'nt go right down! It was probably a half hour or so just about the time I was going to climb down and investigate the situation when I see what looked like him or his twin coming back through the woods on the same trail! I figured then you idiot you missed a chip shot at a NICE coyote that would save some deer and whatever else's lives and would have looked awesome in my house! So as the second chance comes towards me I stop him at about the same distance and promply miss again iam embarrased to say! You would think that would be enough humiliation for one season right! No way it gets worse for me better for the critters! 
I go to the range hoping the gun and scope are way off but not a chance it was all ME pitifull shot! Two days later iam in the same spot different tree had'nt seen anything since the previous debacle when at 1oclock in the afternoon I see a deer standing on it's hind legs up through the woods! I could'nt imagine what this deer was doing until I saw half his rack and the doe he was trying to mount as they got closer to me! There was NO DOUBT he was a shooter and I immediately took my safety off and looked ahead of them for a possible place for a shot. The way they were coming they would pass me at about 60 yards on my left ( my off side) so I got turned around in my stand the best I could and got ready! Sure enough here she came with him jumping up on her back and her jumping out from underneath him! He was a monster to say the least and it was very cool watching their behavior! She stopped in the spot I had anticipated with sad daddy hot on her arse! She jumped out from underneath him once again and he stood there trying to figure out what to do next when I shot! She turned around ran right back where they came from with him right behind her! I sat there with that sick feeling of the shot did'nt feel good and he did'nt act hit! I waited one LONG HOUR got down and looked for sign and found ABSOLUTELY NOTHING I quickly felt even sicker! I called the wife cryn the blues as I walked through the woods lookn and hopn for a miracle! Well it became clear I had missed a deer of a lifetime in addition to the coyote! Soooo back to the range I go with a vengance and of course the gun was dead on! The only thing I can figure is I have a bad habit of jerking the trigger and that is what I must have done in both cases! I FEEL YOUR PAIN brother believe me! I did go out yesterday and FINALLY got a nice nine pointer which eases the pain a little! I hope my story( sorry it was so long) of debachery helps ease your pain as far as the deer you shot goes! It breaks my heart to hear about your father so I will try to help the best way I know how and that is to add you and him and the rest of your family to my prayers Darin! Please tell your father he is being thought of and prayed for! Please try to have a nice christmas you ALL are being thought of and prayed for! SNDFLEE


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thx for the post Flee, I visit this site daily for funny stories like this one...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I am still sick over it but I am glad it made you feel better or gave you a laugh! I sure hope it does Darin some good! Oh almost forgot to mention i got a shooting stick that goes up the tree with me now! No more off hand blunders, of now you know what happens right? I don't see anything ain't that how it goes? Oh well by god I am ready though stay tuned!!!!!!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks SNDFLEA. My father passed away at 11:25am on Monday morning.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Why is it always the biggest ones that either are the luckiest or smartest,,,

Been hunting my best tree lounge most of the day, it over looked a hugh cut over and the large reviene they used to go into the cut over, had my most trusted Ruger 30-06 by my side all day. Well didn't see nutten worth shooten all day so after a bite to eat at the truck I get the bright idea to hunt the swamp bottom that evening, so I pack up the 30-06 and get out the trusty Browning A-5 for some close in work. I go hoofen it across the barren part of the cut over not paying no mind to nutten and skirt around this small bowl full of brush intent on getting to my swamp spot. When I am about 50 yards past the bowl *A MONSTER* bust out of it and at full speed dead away (aint sayen scared the hail out of me, thought somethang was gonna kill me from behind) so by the time I get the gun up all I have is a Texas Heart shot (thats up the hinney) and he is about 90+ yards and still moving at the speed of light.

Needless to say when he gets to about 150yds not only does he stop but shows me a side profile (aint sure but I think he flipped me the bird) this was a monster wall hanger, thick and tall. 

Had the rest of the evening to sit and think "If I only would have had the rifle" :redface:

Had another nice one I spotted walking behind some thick brush and said to myself "Wait till he clears the brush and steps just past the tree and BOOM" I guess I must have been thinking to loudly, so when he gets directly behind the tree he hangs a right and walks out of sight with the tree between him and me.

Some may say I am overly safe not taking a Iffy shot but I would much rather take a clean kill than to have a trophy wounded to die alone and not be found.

Darin, I know when we spoke you said he didn't have long but I know it still hurts,, let everyone know they are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Darin.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Darin but at least he is'nt suffering anymore. He is heaven with my father in law telling funny stories and building and fixing things! You and your family will remain in my prayers Darin! Try to get back out and CHOOT a big un for your father like he would want you to. If there is anything we can do please pm me, SNDFLEE


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Mullet. I lost my mother last may so I know what you're going through. Praying bro.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll try to make this short. I was on a Very narrow path in a pine thicket. The guy on the gas line shot 5 or 6 times. the radio chimed in and he said I think I got it. Well I know he cant shoot so I got ready. I heard it coming and in a blurr it crossed the path.2 shots deer down.Wait ..its up and stumbling..I try to shoot it in the head at 10 yds..Oh no saftys on I click it off.Where'd it go? to my right at 20 yards and crawling and stumbling through the briars. Something slams into my leg.The dogs are on it in seconds. 5 BIG dogs. I'd pull 1 off grab another the first 1 is back on. I get 4 off the 5th has a strangle hold on its neck, I pull the dog with ALL my might...the deer comes with the dog. I pull the other way..same thing. I managed to get the dog pined between my leg and a tree with enough room to stick this poor deer with my knife twice. The dog still hasn't let go. The dog handler FINALLY gets in there secures the dogs and out we came. I sure wish he would learn to shoot! I hate cleaning up after him.


----------

